# What is considered a bad rating?



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just wondering im at a 4.83 with 37 5 star trips. Should i be worried or am I good to go?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You're fine... you will flucuate a lot until you have several hundred rayed trips.

2000 plus rated trips 4.84 here.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Brett090 said:


> Just wondering im at a 4.83 with 37 5 star trips. Should i be worried or am I good to go?


I've done 2 uber rides as a passenger. . One driver was a 4.4. The other 4.49. Both deserved far worse in my opinion. i don't think Uber really cares anymore as long as you don't do anything to a pax that will land you in prison.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Below 4.6 is bad anything else is great.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I've done 2 uber rides as a passenger. . One driver was a 4.4. The other 4.49. Both deserved far worse in my opinion. i don't think Uber really cares anymore as long as you don't do anything to a pax that will land you in prison.


Driver I know just got the boot at 4.45 even after taking the course for low ratings drivers.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

285 rated rides, 4.85 rating.
I recall reading somewhere that you should start sweating if you drop below 4.6ish


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

IERide said:


> 285 rated rides, 4.85 rating.
> I recall reading somewhere that you should start sweating if you drop below 4.6ish


Yes, I was getting text warnings from Uber last year when newer, and I was just under 4.5.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Yes, I was getting text warnings from Uber last year when newer, and I was just under 4.5.


I saw a driver with a 4.38 rating so not the worst!


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Have done over five hundred rides. Will the one star and two star rides from my first five rides disappear from my ratings now?


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

Only after 500 rated trips


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thepeach said:


> Have done over five hundred rides. Will the one star and two star rides from my first five rides disappear from my ratings now?


They have to be rated rides. Once you hit 505 rated trips those ugly one and two star ratings from your first five trips will disappear.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh ..okay..of course I have like 190 rated trips or something like that..thank you for telling me about this


----------

